# strangest thing youve ever eaten?



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

A thread on Spam has me wondering whats some of the "strangest things" you have eaten? I grew up country so here is a quick list, some usual stuff, some exotic.
Rabbit-no big deal, but alot of people never have.
Duck-hoping for some more to be dropped by today, its the last weekend for hunting ducks in NM
Chicken Hearts-skewered, greasy, like the taste of a really greasy chicken thigh
Pig lips, pig ears, pig feet- loved them when i was younger, dont know if i should revisit.
Dove-MMMM
Aligater- skewered tail meat BBQ style
worms-yes, had to try it, fried and raw earthworm,,, they taste like dirt.
rattlesnake-pangrilled was tough, and doesnt taste like chicken.
frog legs-awesome panfried, a cross between fish and chicken.
deep fried meal worms-had so much spices on them tasted like red hot peanuts.
deer meat- making second batch of deer jerky tonight.
chittlins'- awesome if prepared and cooked by some one with experience.
rocky mountain oysters-were good till my brain took over my stomache.
oysters- can only handle about two per year raw, with hot sauce.
Goat- Texas grilled when I was young, tasted very peppery.
Buffalo ground chuck- tasted like a regular burger to me.
Crawdads-A real crawfish broil is awesome.
Wish list-
Bear- wanna try roasted, and maybe jerky.
Guinnee pig- people eat them like livestock in other places, and the bennefits of raising sustainable quick breeding rodents to consume sounds fun.
carribou?-spelling? 
blubber-Im terrible I know
seal- Again, I know Im terrible.
shark-missed out on a fish fry, my uncles had eaten it all when I arrived.


----------



## badey (Nov 9, 2012)

smoked termites - friend visited Africa and brought a bunch back... they tasted terrible!


----------



## jgriner (Nov 27, 2012)

once while on my motorcycle i swallowed a bug.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I lived with 3 Vietnamese gals back in the '80's. My buddies dog came up missing. Most everything they cooked, they giggled about when they served it up.

I was told not to ask what it was.


----------



## AlaskanFamily (Jan 13, 2013)

Voluntarily tried; Rocky Mountain oysters (bull balls), spicy crickets, tequila sucker complete with worm, live baby octopus (VERY nasty).

Involuntarily eaten; swallowed a hornet, & most likely dog (was in South Korea & we were told it was beef but tasted very off).


----------



## CoastalGardens (Jan 1, 2013)

Deebo said:


> A thread on Spam has me wondering whats some of the "strangest things" you have eaten? I grew up country so here is a quick list, some usual stuff, some exotic.
> Rabbit-no big deal, but alot of people never have.
> Duck-hoping for some more to be dropped by today, its the last weekend for hunting ducks in NM
> Chicken Hearts-skewered, greasy, like the taste of a really greasy chicken thigh
> ...


I've eaten pretty much everything you have except the worms and RM oysters. I've also had shark (to me it's like alligator in the sense that the way it's prepared makes a big difference in how good it tastes.) I've also had things in other countries where I just pointed to the menu and had no idea what was in it. I'm pretty adventurous that way- I don't think I would choose to try any bugs, especially if they still looked like bugs, but if you're really hungry then I guess anything will do. Personally I like goat, lamb, alligator, bison, escargot, and all seafood with exception of oysters. Not that I'm worries about that though, since if anything really happens most people would probably have a tough time harvesting those themselves anyway. I'll take stream fishing or going to the catfish pond any day.


----------



## gin_and_pete (Aug 25, 2012)

I have not eaten anything I personally would consider strange. Maybe a couple things I didnt think i would ever eat such as chittlins (chitterlings) or pork stomach. Things I have eaten:
cow heart - cooked it in the crock pot just like a roast...tasted basically the same
bear
deer
chittlins
pork stomach
shark
octopus 
crawfish

Things I want to try:
goat
rabbit
squirrel
turtle
wild boar
alligator 
basically most wild game....just not sure I could stomach bugs and worms lol


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I lived with 3 Vietnamese gals back in the '80's. My buddies dog came up missing. Most everything they cooked, they giggled about when they served it up.
> 
> I was told not to ask what it was.


Been there, done that, bought the T-shirt. 
Goat - popular in South Florida because of the Caribean islanders. Very good, especially Jamaican goat pattys (think of an apple turnover with goat instead).
Black bear - check (sausage, very dry, have to add some pork for fat)
alligator - check (also very available in South Florida)
Hog nuts - ummmm, good, a Georgia delicacy, breaded and deep fried at hog castration time. Very good.
frog legs - fresh from the Everglades. The crap that's farm raised and imported from Vietnam is garbage.
Baracuda - excellent, but only small ones, big ones are full of toxins. Remember the Bahamian rule: "no longer than your arm can do no harm". 
Eastern Diamondback rattlesnake - fried one up in a skillet once, but was way too boney. Too many ribs.

Haven't tried possum or armadillo yet. Maybe that will come after Obama finishes destroying the economy.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Strangest thing I have ever eaten was raw octopus at a sushi place. It was very salty and very slimy. I would not eat it again. Nasty.

Had a friend who used to eat cow brains with scrambled eggs - I could never bring myself to do that. Turned my stomach just looking at it.


----------



## gin_and_pete (Aug 25, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> Strangest thing I have ever eaten was raw octopus at a sushi place. It was very salty and very slimy. I would not eat it again. Nasty.
> 
> Had a friend who used to eat cow brains with scrambled eggs - I could never bring myself to do that. Turned my stomach just looking at it.


Yea brains are one of the things I think I will never be able to stomach. I think the movie 'Silence of the lambs' that put a bad taste in my mouth on the idea of eating brains... or maybe it was 'Hannibal' ... either way it doesnt look too appealing LOL


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> Had a friend who used to eat cow brains with scrambled eggs - I could never bring myself to do that. Turned my stomach just looking at it.


Tried that once, definitely didn't like it. 

Once at a restaurant in Colorado Springs, a waitress made me a deal, if I tried the rm oysters (they were on the menu) and didn't like them, she would not charge me for them. Not bad actually.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

We did a project in my AP Biology II class in high school. We had to come up with food alternatives for sugar, flour and other key ingredients in baking/cooking. We use all kinds of insects - ground crickets for brown sugar was a big one. We tested approximately 25 different kinds of bugs - worms and so forth. So i have eaten them all. Not a big deal.

The worst food in my book is most Vietnamese or Filipino food. They eat the worst crap in the entire world. If you don't know about Balut. Look it up. ugh.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I think the order of fried chicken gizzards seemed strange at the time but isnt likely the strangest. I have a fondness for raw mint leaves growing outside my door. Nope not that one either.

Raw Octupus. Ok. Strange but definently edible.


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

We are country folk so just about anything you can hunt we have tried.
Deer
Elk
Caribou
Rabbit
Squirrel
Pheasant
Turtle
We also done a 2- week hunt in South Africa 
Kudu
Gemsbuck
Springbuck
Blesbuck


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I went to a wild game dinner one time at the local gun club, they had all differant kinds on animals, I made the decission that I would try every thing on the menu,
Skunk
Woodchuck
Muskrat
Porcupine
bear
Elk
Moose
Opossum
Buffalo

Racoon, and muskrat were the nastiest.

Buffallo has always been a big treat.

Elk is fantastic.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Forgot about chicken gizzards and and have tried deer liver. But I truly love chicken gizzards. Worked at a convenience store/deli in Arkansas, would have to boil 60 pounds per shift, while you deep fried the shift before yours 60 pounds, ususally sold out in two hours. OMG, now Im gonna have to stink my house up, becouse Im HAVE to have some gizzards. with jalapenos and soft bread.
Also, remembered having "pickled quail eggs" as a kid. Grandpas favorite.(with a glass of buttermilk and a chunk of cornbread in the glass)


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And hog head suase (spelling). Grandpa loved it, and I tried it, not gonna repeat unless I was really hungry.


----------



## Blinddog (Dec 16, 2012)

While in the Navy I was stationed in the Philippines on Luzon Island. I ate (on purpose)monkey on several occasions and dog on one occasion. There was other foods like fish head soup and something that I could not tell what it was but it tasted OK. The Philippines was a very interesting place to live.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

McDonalds fast food (watch the documentary "Food Inc.")


----------



## jgriner (Nov 27, 2012)

punch said:


> McDonalds fast food (watch the documentary "Food Inc.")


Lol the mc rib


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I spent a month backpacking across China to Tibet. There was a lot of strange cuisine along the way and it's probably better I didn't know what it was when I ate it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Places I have been with the Army I have eaten so many things I had no idea what they were or could I even spell it. Some was good some was not some was down right scary.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Ballut (sp?) half developed chicken in a egg thats been "ferminted" while in the Phillipeans. Yes I was drunk and it didnt really help it go down any easier, but its sometimes amazing what a Sailor can accomplish on liberty with a little liquid courage and a gang of shipmates to cheer you on, LOL.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

On Friday I braught a deep fried pig snout to work, purchased it in Alb. for some of the more adventerous people at work to try. About eight of us tried it, as a machismo thing, and half were ladies. It tastes like chicharones.


----------



## Hkindiana (Dec 28, 2012)

What is a chicharone?


----------



## Hkindiana (Dec 28, 2012)

I ate camel in Egypt - not bad
Love raw oysters
Love gizzards
Crawdads (taste like across between shrimp & lobster)
Rabbits, squirrels, deer, elk, duck, goose, gator, snake, buffalo, 
Horse (steak was too dry, but burgers were good)
Steak tartar (raw hamburger mixed with spices) was very good


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

I have eaten street food in China which run the gambit from sea horses to scorpions and a lot of other things in that mix. I've also had the same things Hkindiana listed as well as bear meat. I've traveled through 94 countries over a 4 year span and made it a point to eat what the locals ate. Only place I ever got sick was on fish and chips in London England, go figure.


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

Mountain Lion


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Hkindiana said:


> What is a chicharone?


chicharones are like a deep fried piece of pork belly, with lots of fat attatched, small pieces and they are cooked until crispy on the outside and soft in the middle, tastes like a really good piece of ham rind on Thanksgiving.cant say that the pig nose was great, but it was good.
Woul love to try mountain lion.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Dec 4, 2012)

Sago grubs
ant eggs
Ballut (fermented duck egg)
termites
scorpions 
I dont consider anything with fur, feathers or fins, Strange


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Last night I ate at a traditional Korean place, they served me some stuff I still don't know what it was. That was fairly strange. I think spicy fish intestines was one of the little side items. Fermented eggs are pretty rough, so is balut, which is nearly hatched steamed duck in the shell.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

reminds me I need to get a bottle of Tabasco sauce for my prep for the day.


----------



## johnnyringo (Nov 8, 2012)

Smoked duck tongue....awful!


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

Ever since i moved out of the island and in to usa everything i est seem strange to americans lol bizarre foods made a show in puerto Rico and i still don't see the bizarre .anyway here it goes

blood sausage
blood cake
chicken feet
pigs ears
bats
lizzards
pig nose
pig stomach soup
pig stomach stew with bananas

i can go on and on


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Problem with eating weird stuff is that you never know if it's got wriggling little microscopic parasites in it that'l set up home in your gut, or hit the highway of your veins and arteries to squat in your kidneys, brain, liver, eyeballs, so I chicken out of it myself.
I hear that the vomit reflex is the stomach's way of telling us we've eaten something we shouldn't have, but it's not always reliable.
Bear Grylls eats all sorts of stuff and sometimes pukes-
(At 0:50)


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

okay 2 for $.99 jack in the box tacos. worst excuse in this world for a taco, but I can't stop eating the damn things...

and anytime you eat chinese food and the message in your fortune cookie reads: "What you just ate was not chiken"
of course in chinese it reads: "My stickman has an umbrella."
true story...

punch


----------



## cecollie (Jan 26, 2013)

Groundhog...my grandma made it when I was a kid and didn't tell me what it was...actually, not bad...kind of tasted like rabbit
Octopus...really rubbery, but I've been told that was because it was cooked wrong
Pig brains mixed in with scrambled eggs....gross


----------

